# If you were choosing, which loco to get?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I am looking at getting either the Bachmann 2-8-0 or K27. What is the approximate physical size difference, which pulls better, handles curves better, etc. Which would you choose and why?


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personnally I would go with the K-27... Only reason at this point is because I have a couple of 2-8-0 locos and don't need any more....  

The 2-8-0's that I have are both good running units so no complaints there....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with the 2-8-0, it's a good runner and I have pulled 32 cars with mine up a 1% grade. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for fun, I would go with the K-27. Most of the 'bugs' are known and repairable. Although the same is true of the 2-8-0. The K is a big engine. I like the green boilered version, think it looks cool. Also, of the narrow gauges, I probably prefer the D&RGW the best. But, that's just me.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:

I'd vote for the K-27. I have one of the Bachmann Connies and two of the Ks (#453 and #455). Since I got the Ks I rarely being out the Connie. The K-27 is an excellent model of the engines that ran on the D&RGW and the Rio Grande Southern. As far an anyone knows the model of the Connie that Bachmann produced never ran on American rails. I think that a similar engine was produced by Baldwin and ran in Central America.


Once the gear box problem in the Connie is fixed it is an excellent runner and it will pull a lot of cars. 


The Ks are larger than the Connie. 


Here is a picture with the Connie in front of a K.










Chuck


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Now do you have a pic with the 4-4-0 in front of the 2-8-0? That is my frame of reference.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with the K-27. It has some extra details and I like the bigger looking engine. I don't know what motor is in the Connie, but he K-27 has an excellent pitman 24v. It might depend on if you want to model a particular era.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The connie's have problems with split gears. The K-27 has pretty much better mechanicals... the electrics are a nightmare if you want to change things, but there are several plug and play decoders available. 

To me, the "K" is a lot more locomotive. 

I'd go with the "K" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both and I love both! The thing to remember is that the K needs a lot of clearance as it is a _wide_ engine! That being said, it's my flagship locomotive but I use both it and the Connie (Rio Grandized of course!) to pull my Fn3 cars!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The 2-8-0 does not have an Ames Super Socket. 
PLUS! 
The 2-8-0 has NWSL axle gears available (K does not). 
PLUS! 
The 2-8-0 has a replacement BBT gearbox available (K does not). 
PLUS! 
The 2-8-0 has 28:1 or so gearing (K does not). 
PLUS! 
The 2-8-0 is on sale at $275 (TW). (K is nowhere near that cheap). 
In fact, you could buy two of the 2-8-0's at sale price, pay shipping, and be cheaper than one K. 
PLUS! 
The 2-8-0 will fit on turntables the K never dreamed of doing. 
PLUS! 
How much more do you need? 

I have two BBT boxed 2-8-0's in regular service. 
The K is stored on the basement floor.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:

I do not have a 4-4-0. Here is a picture with an LGB Mogul if that is of any help. The Mogul is about 25 inches long, coupler to coupler.





















Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Neither? They are both too big and overpriced for me............


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Just to pick a nit, the K-27 Pittman Motor is not a 24 volt motor, but a 19 volt motor

Barry - BBT.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No matter what marketing says.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Connie, you may get lucky and get a good but evn if they all have bum gears most seam to last a while before going, so just run it till the gears go, then contact or send it to Barry for the fix. 

K is waaaaaay big, so if you have room to run a veeeeery large engine and dont plan to mess with the insides then maybe its a consideration, it is a great deal for the money (seen the Forneys price? $$$ ), but despite my microscopic layout I'd rather have the Connie myself


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My decision would depend almost entirely on what my layout looked like. If you have big, wide curves, I'd say go for the K is the price is not a show stopper. But if you have narrower curves, the connie is going to look more reasonable. in general, narrow gage prototypes look better on tight curves than standard gage--narrow gage RRs often ran on much tighter radii than standard gage. But the K is a very big engine and to my mind it's going to look silly on tight curves--I would not get the K unless I had bigger than 8 foot diameter curves, Even on curves with a 8 foot diameter it looks out of place to me. .


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So can someone elaborate on the gear issue with the Connie? I read somewhere there were two releases. What was the difference and how do you tell? Is Bachmann honoring the warranty if they know there is an issue? Personally, I am not very happy with them right now because of my two truck Shay. I have the second version and the trucks failed with less than a hour of actual running time. Now they tell me that I have to not only pay the $50 service fee BUT ALSO $110 for the trucks. Personally, I think they should warranty them since the Spectrum is supposed to have a lifetime warranty and they KNOW the earlier ones were an issue. If it had been a car manufacturer, they would be forced to warranty them under recall. I love their stuff, but very disappointed with their honoring design deficiency.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many connies have a split gear right out of the box. It's $20 for the part, I believe. In my opinion, you should just figure it can happen to you. I would not make your decision on this point. 

Get the loco that you want and will "fit" on your layout. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone know if there are any metal gears out there to replace the split gears (yes one of my connies has a split gear) that come with the connie. Spent about a month with emails going back and forth to Bachmann parts dept for shay, and connie parts.......................nightmare that was and still don't have the parts.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

How difficult is it to replace this gear? Any sights I can read about before I jump into the fire from the frying pan?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not hard to replace, but if you are really in love with em, I would do as a previous poster said and send it to Barry's Big Trains, and have him install one of his excellent drives, and not worry about it ever again, if you are truly keeping the engine for good. Everything I have heard read or seen Barry's is an excellent choice, and really the only if you are keeping. He is a very fair individual, he took my two Royal Blue engines that were dead in the water and fixed them so they were like what you receive if buying a new one, (not his drive unit) the new one but just fixed the old ones up!! He can do either for you. As I wasn't sure if I wanted to sell them again or keep I chose the least expensive route. But if you are saying you want to keep and run forever, get ahold of him and send to him for his upgrade setup!! Regal


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The Connie is a great loco, but may need to be improved.

I am just beginning the second production run. But please do not send locos to me. The shipping is too expensive, both ways.

What I have done is written (with a bit of valuable help from TOC) a set of instructions with photos, to help you do the install.

A couple of possibly rough steps where I offer my help, so far no takers. 

But this combination of the Connie chassis and a new motor and gearbox, makes this potentially the best loco you will have ever owned.

Barry - BBT


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So what is the difference between the two runs?


----------



## phillipsmk (Jun 4, 2009)

I have both a 2-8-0 and a 4-4-0 but bought them for different reasons. I really like the 2-8-0 and found it to be an excellent runner/puller. I mostly use the 4-4-0 for pulling passenger cars and the 2-8-0 for the freight. I've used both at TOCs and favor the Connie. I don't have a K and it sure looks good, but they are a very large and expensive engine. I built my layout to accommodate the larger engines, but I don't see a K in my near or distant future. From what I have seen they don't take the tighter corners well so I suppose it would depend on your space available to build a layout that will accommodate larger diameters.

I put a couple of pic’s under my profile of the two engines.

Mike


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The two runs....first run, no lock-tite on the motor screws, and I have actually had a new one with no motor on the gearbox. Found it jammed up in the smokebox. 
Needs the "motor screw procedure". 

Also, second run, while using red lock-tite on the screws, can further be identified by the tender sockets for the engine leads. 
Early units, you can grab the socket and pull it up and down in the cover a bunch. 
Second run, they cast ribs in the underside of the floor to hold the PC board the socket mounts to out firmly against the cover. 

We have also run into two driver axle sizes at the gearbox, and have not yet identified whether there is any correlation to first or second run. 

TOC.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So when you buy new mail order, how do you know which you are getting? Is Bachmann fixing any first run issues or just too bad?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:

My advice is to go to a major retailer and say I want a second run. Put this in writing on the order. If it turns out you get a first run then you have backup and put it on a credit card.

My first K had slipping counterweights which I fixed (thanks to TOC). When I ordered my second K-27 I said fix the counterweights and then ship. I haven't had a problem with the second engine.

I would not buy one of these engines on ebay or through a private seller unless they guarantee their product. 


I have repaired the gear box on the Connie (thanks to TOC's instructions) and have had no other problems. 


Without people like TOC and Barry we would be in a deep hole with regard to the Bachmann engines.


Chuck


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Mickey, 



The install is not that complicated or difficult, but it is a lot of little steps which have to be followed carefully. It is not unforgiving, but fairly exacting.

Pictures are provided to make things easier and help you get the right view. And I will update as is necessary. I have already changed the template for the opening in the boiler. Mickey, I couldn't tell if you were asking about the Connie early and late runs or my mention of beginning the second production run (no difference).


Barry - BBT


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I was referring to the different runs from Bachmann itself. The one I was going to buy was received from bachmann in dec 09 so I'm assuming it's second run. I just don't understand how they can ship stuff already broken or not put together right to start with. The more I have had to do with them, the less I like them. I love their engines but their service and attitude toward their known design flaws and quality build issues is EXTREMELY dissapointing.


----------

